# Brown crypt Id



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thinking of ordering this one from Indonesia and would like to know what it is


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You can't tell for sure by the leaves. You need a clear picture of the spathe.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have just been told elsewhere that this is C. palangkaraya. I will get it and see if I can get it to send out a spathe for positive id


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I have just been told elsewhere that this is C. palangkaraya. I will get it and see if I can get it to send out a spathe for positive id


Do you mean C. 'Palangkaraya'? Without single quotes implies a proper species name and with single quotes implies a location of collection or variety.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ah yes that's what I meant; my bad. Do you have any info on this plant? The person who gave me the id has been growing it from a plant that arrived in rough shape and doesn't really have much info on it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, I'm afraid I don't have any info on it. If the roots are very fine and thin it's a blackwater species. Otherwise, it should do fine in tap water.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for the tip


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Palangkaraya is the capital of the Indonesian province Central Kalimantan (from Wikipedia).

It might be from the same locality as this fish:

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/betta-hendra/

If that is true, I'd suggest to try acid and soft water and very likely NOT a normal aquarium with tapwater.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tank will have soft water for chocolate gouramis (<5gh)


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

To me it looks like these are plants collected in nature. I would be wondering how sustainable this collecting is before buying, I have read a bit too many messages about entire streams without plants where there were large stands before ... But perhaps I am wrong and they are locally produced by a plant-lover or taken with such care that large enough numbers remain? ?


----------

